#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Is je gehoor nog in orde ??

## bones2001

Mijn dochter liet me zojuist een nieuwe ringtone voor d'r mobiel horen.
Nou ik hoorde dus helemaal niets  :Confused:   :Confused:  
En toen ik hem wat harder zette zat zij met haar vingers in de oren  :EEK!:   :EEK!: 
En ik hoorde hem nog steeds niet... :Frown:  
Wie van het forum hoort hem nog wel ??
Wel even leeftijd vermelden !!

Klik hier   GRATIS! STILLE RINGTONE!

----------


## martijn verkerk

gelukkig nog hoorbaar
leeftijd 31 en al 14 jaar in de herrie...
zou zeggen doe eens een goede (muzikanten) gehoortest en herhaal die minimaal 1x per half jaar 
zo kun je zelf goed in de gaten houden hoe het met je gehoor is

----------


## moderator

zow! dat is een hoog piepje....
leeftijd 33, maar zonder discodip ( aldus de audicien bij de laatste meting)

----------


## marcel

En dan nooit meer van de ringtones afkomen waar je WEL voor moet betalen zeker ....

De ringtone zoals op de gegeven url staat (de demo zeg maar) die hoor ik in ieder geval wel, als die maatgevend is voor de ringtone die er vanuit de telefoon komt dan is het zo slecht nog niet met m'n oren van 31 jaar oud.

Marcel

----------


## Geit

@ mijn 16de(bijna 17de) kan oik m nog stees horen, wat een rottoon.

----------


## DJ_matthias

ik hoor m nog, maar men moeder niet meer.
eerst dacht ze dat er helemaal geen geluid was en dat ik haar voor de grap hield, toen liet ik haar de VU meter van m'n mengpaneel zien die volop stond te flikkeren en dan pas geloofde ze het  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

uhuhuh........31...ik hoor hem niet...Snap alleen niet dat Martijn hem nog hoord.... :Big Grin:  

Maar ik heb een goede smoes...slecht(er) horen is een familie kwaal...Ik hoor tot 16k zeker...Pas nog getest....

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik ben bijna 17 en ik kan hem ook nog goed horen.
Ik heb met een toongenerator gekeken tot waar k nog goed kan horen, 18,5 KHz hoor ik nog goed en 19KHz hoor ik nog net. Valt me nog mee, aangezien k vaker in een discotheek zit en op festivals waar je de oren pijn doen van de geluidsdruk.

----------


## Dr. Edie

20 en hoor hem ook nog goed  :Wink:  en toch vaak genoeg met piepende oren in bed gestapt...  :Big Grin: 

Enja die ringtone... Je pc speakertjes moeten die toon ook maar net kunnen weergeven hé  :Wink:

----------


## axs

na een lange reis richting frankrijk en door de nodige bergjes en dalen... nog steeds goed hoorbaar door dit stel 28jarige oren

----------


## Joost van Ens

Geen probleem, moet zeggen dat me dat eigenlijk heel erg mee valt na bijna 20 jaar herrie en (shame) nog nooit oordoppen gebruikt te hebben. O ja 37

----------


## HR Soundproductions

42 jaar en ik kan me dus onder de doelgroep "ouders" scharen, ik hoor hem dus niet meer. Dit terwijl mijn kinderen ( en zelfs de vogels ) hier wel op reageren met 2 at een rottoon". Netuurlijk de vogels niet, die beginnen zenuwachtig te piepen.

----------


## lifesound

28 en wat een f*cking irritante ringtone is dat joh!

----------


## Baszza91

Jahoor, ik hoor hem duidelijk nog (ik ben nu 14 jaar oud, en te weinig uit geweest afgelopen jaar :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )
Mijn moeder hoort hem niet meer (36)
Ik denk dat mijn vader al helemaal  niet meer hoort (42)(is momenteel niet thuis)

Greetzz en cheerss

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tering wat een klote geluid....heb hem vandaag nog ff geprobeerd....Denk dat gister de laptop te zacht stond...

----------


## AJB

Tjsaahh...Dan heb ik als probleem dat ik met mijn ogen 115% scherpte zie, en mijn gehoor nog altijd tot 21 khz loopt... Waarschijnlijk stam ik af van een hondje o.i.d. heel raar allemaal... Maar toontje is inderdaad duidelijk hoorbaar. Ik heb zelf een beltoon die stukken vervelender is, genaamd "don't play"...da's net zoiets maar dan een sweep over alle irritante frequenties....

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Op de site hoor ik hem wel
maar als ik hem op tv zie , hoor ik helemaal niks (is dat de bedoeling dat je niks hoort op tv bij die reclame of ligt het nou aan mij  :Confused:  )

----------


## Geit

tmf kan die frequentie niet uitzendebn, the box wel. waarschijnlijk ligt hetr daaraan

----------


## Lj_Mouzer

Dat word voor mij dus even vaak the box kijken  :Big Grin:  
Weet je wat ik trouwens zo lach wekkend vind bij die reclame , er staat dat die ringtone 17000 KHZ is  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   knap als je dat kan horen want het gehoord gaat maar van 20Hz tot 20.000HZ (20KHZ) en dus niet 17.000 KHZ  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ nn

> Dat word voor mij dus even vaak the box kijken  
> Weet je wat ik trouwens zo lach wekkend vind bij die reclame , er staat dat die ringtone 17000 KHZ is  knap als je dat kan horen want het gehoord gaat maar van 20Hz tot 20.000HZ (20KHZ) en dus niet 17.000 KHZ



dat is dan 17 MHz ( :Cool:  jaja ik let op in de klas), computers zijn minder snel !!! (en kan je natuurlijk ook ni horen)  :Stick Out Tongue:  

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## vasco

Geen enkel probleem, 33 jaar en kan het prima horen (in dit geval helaas).

----------


## 4uss

Ik kan hem ook nog horen... hij is wel irritant moet ik zeggen, ik ga hem in ieder geval niet op mijn telefoon zetten!!

Ik ben ook pas 20, maar heb al wel wat in de herrie gezeten... (ben ook nog eens drummer namelijk (A))

----------


## Robert H

Ik heb die ringtone al een tijdje op m'n telefoon. Behalve onze zangeres kan iedereen in de band hem horen, inclusief onze geluidsman (gelukkig). Ik heb trouwens proefondervindelijk vastgesteld dat alcohol bij mij behoorlijk m'n tophoog vern*kt. Na een paar biertjes hoor ik dat toontje niet meer :-)





> Weet je wat ik trouwens zo lachwekkend vind bij die reclame , er staat dat die ringtone 17000 KHZ is  knap als je dat kan horen



Niet alleen knap, maar ook verrekte handig en goedkoop. 17 MhZ is kortegolf, dus als je dat kan horen hoef je niet eens een radio te kopen! Ik ben alleen bang dat je met zo'n gehoor enkele tientallen radiozenders door elkaar hoort, dus echt relaxed zal het niet zijn ;-)

----------


## DJ nn

ben dus 17 en hoor hem perfect, mn moeder niet meer, wel alsik laptop op mengpaneel had aangesloten en dan alles open gegooid (200 watt hier thuis), dan hoor je andere frequentie (een echter GSM geluidjes) en men "clip"-lampjes gingen branden op de versterker

grtzz DJ nn

----------


## soundcheckfrits

ik hoor uhm ooknog prima (18)                weet je ( in mijn geval)  wat ook zo'n vervelende piep maakt??   de maglite-upgrade set ( led) .      als je de bovenkant van je mag erafhaalt ( reflector)    dan begind die te piepen.
Of is dit aleen bij mij het geval

----------


## MarkRombouts

Misschien dat jullie denken dat ik een beetje lomp ben of zo, dat kan maar... :Cool:  

Hoe kun je deze ringtone beluisteren ?? Moet je deze per se op je telefoon laden of kan het ook anders ??

Ik gebruik dit soort diensten nooit namelijk, maar zou dit wel eens graag proberen om te kijken hoe het met mijn gehoor staat.

----------


## GoTMoRe

De link openen en met de muis over "speel ringtone" oid gaan :Embarrassment: 

Ik hoor m ook nog..Best wel zwaar iritant..

En waarom zou je nu deze ringtone neme nals je je telefoon ook gewoon op stil kan zetten met trilfunctie? :Confused:

----------


## FBE

@mark ik had hetzelfde probleem  :Big Grin:  . 
mijn oren horen die toon nog wel alleen jammer dat mij speakers naast de pc hem niet meer weergeeft :Wink: , soms toch wel handig SMAART op je pc (die overigens van mening is dat de frequentie toch iets lager is)

gr Pc

----------


## ivo

Jep, na 15 jaar draaien in discotheken en cafe's (37jaar)

----------


## GuntherM

Ik hoor de beltoon niet (39) een lange tijd discotheekwerk heeft mij precies niet goed gedaan (toch niet wat mijn gehoor betreft  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## Max

Ik had persoonlijk wel wat hogers verwacht, kan de ringtone nog prima (goed zelfs) horen  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Strat

Hoor het echt niet meer, had ik ook niet verwacht. 50 dus . . .

Deze is ook wel leuk:
Ultrasonic Ringtones - The new ringtones that only kids can hear!
Ik kom dus niet hoger meer dan 14.1 kHz.

----------


## Ralph Hees

Mijn vader is 47 en heeft een paar jaar gelede een test gedaan, toen kwam daar uit dat hij niet hoger dan 10KHz kon horen. Hem maar niet aan de equalizer laten zitten.:P

----------


## ronny

ik hoor alleen maar een getik en gekraak in mijn boxen wanneer ik 14khz wil afspelen. Moet ik nu besluiten dat ik die niet meer hoor, of dat mijn boxen die niet kunnen weergeven?

ik hoop het laatste natuurlijk, ben namelijk pas 21 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

mvg
ronny

----------


## AJB

Cool Strat ! Tot 21,1 no problemo, de laatste van het rijtje hoor ik niet meer...

----------


## AJB

Voor de mensen die zijn gaan twijfelen; Oorcheck - Flashdetectie

2 testjes, duidelijke uitslag. ik wens u alleen veel succes !

----------


## Geit

* komt niet verder dan 17,7 *

----------


## tomv

Bij het ene hoor ik de voorlaatste, de 21.1, de laatste blijft het vrij stil. Maar zoals ronny al zei, het kan ook gewoon een je boxen liggen van je pc. Dusja.

Bij de andere 2 testjes is ook nog alles goed. Hoop het nog lang zo te houden.

----------


## AJB

Gehoortestjes altijd met een koptelefoontje doen (oordopjes van je walkman werken prima)

----------


## Baszza91

Ik kan tot de 21.1 KHZ horen. Ik heb wel alles helemaal open moeten zetten. Versterker helemaal open. Fader voor het kanaal helemaal open, master fader helemaal open. Gain helemaal open. De computer of zijn hardst. Dan komt er wel een heleboel ruis, maar dan hoor ik nog vrijzacht de tonen. Bij de 22.4 KHZ hoor ik ook nog iets anders erdoor heen (kan goed zijn dat mijn tweeter die toon niet kan weergeven). Dus over die laatste toon kan ik (via de boxen) niet zeker over zijn of ik hem wel of niet hoor. 

Zelfs met mijn oordopjes kom ik niet hoger dan 21.1 KHZ.

Dit stukje tekst krijg je als je de 22.4 KHZ kan horen (invullen bij Hearing test result)


*You are a liar*
*You claimed to be able to hear a tone that contained absolutely no sound!* 

*The highest pitched ultrasonic mosquito ringtone that I can hear is* *22.4kHz*

Ik krijg het stukje

*You are a dog*
*Or maybe you are a mosquito, you certainly can't be human.*

*The highest pitched ultrasonic mosquito ringtone that I can hear is* *21.1kHz*

Leuk ik word uitgemaakt voor een hond of een vlieg (whahaha :Big Grin: )

Greetzz en cheerss
Ps: wel jammer dat ik het licht leuker vind dan geluid nu blijkt dat ik zo goed kan horen :Cool:   :Big Grin:

----------


## pri_snl

Ik kom over mijn computerspeakertjes geluisterd zeker tot de 19.9 en twijfel over de 21.1, 

Aangezien ik 15 ben is het niet verwonderlijk dat ik ze hoor

----------


## theo

na 15 jaar pa-werk ken ik(38) m nog horen maar t is kantje boord.
terwijl mijn vriendin met de vingers in de oren zit, hoor ik m net.

----------


## mac tecson

18.8 kHz hoor ik nog net.
bij 22.4 kHz slaat de vu-meter van de mixer niet eens uit.

edit: 18 jaar en ik gebruik sinds kort doppen vanwege pijn aan de oren; er is dus denk ik al een stukje weg

----------


## SPS

> Ik kom over mijn computerspeakertjes geluisterd zeker tot de 19.9 en twijfel over de 21.1, 
> 
> Aangezien ik 15 ben is het niet verwonderlijk dat ik ze hoor



Computerspeakertjes die redelijk lineair 19,9 Khz weergeven????????????
Ik denk dat je naar de vervorming van die dingen hebt zitten luisteren ipv naar de toontjes zelf. :Wink:  

Paul.

----------


## luc2366

34j en al 20j DJ... ik hoor 'm (gelukkig) nog  :Smile:

----------


## FUTereLIGHT

> Mijn dochter liet me zojuist een nieuwe ringtone voor d'r mobiel horen.
> Nou ik hoorde dus helemaal niets   
> En toen ik hem wat harder zette zat zij met haar vingers in de oren  
> En ik hoorde hem nog steeds niet... 
> Wie van het forum hoort hem nog wel ??
> Wel even leeftijd vermelden !!
> 
> Klik hier GRATIS! STILLE RINGTONE!



Fucking hell!!!! ik ben 24 jaar en nu al zo doof als een dove kwartel!!
Misschien toch maar even mijn oren laten uitspuiten....
PS mijn vrienden/colega's van 18 en 21 horen hem overigens luid en duidelijk

----------


## masterblaster

Mij verbaast het niet dat ik hem niet echt meer hoor (18) heb namelijk bij het aanmeten van me oordoppen gelijk mijn oren laten meten met die irritante piepjes maar ik hoor deze piep alleen wanneer ik hem vrij hard zet en de dus al bestaande piep in mijn oren overstemt.

dus ja ik draag buiten mijn geld en sleutels tegenwoordig ook altijd oordoppen bij me al dan niet in mijn oren

----------


## vasco

> Ik kom over mijn computerspeakertjes geluisterd zeker tot de 19.9 en twijfel over de 21.1



Herhaal dat eens met een goede koptelefoon  :Big Grin: 
Computerspeaker(tje)s zie SPS

----------


## pri_snl

zou dan inderdaad wel de vervorming zijn geweest die is gehoord, maargoed, met goede koptelefoon hoor ik ze zeker en daar gaat het nu uiteindelijk om

----------


## GuntherM

> Gehoortestjes altijd met een koptelefoontje doen (oordopjes van je walkman werken prima)



Inderdaad, met een hoofdtelefoon hoor ik de ringtoon nog net, maar veel overschot is er niet hoor. Ik ben dus (39).

----------

